

Compliments are free, so give away as many as you can - drungli
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/08/24/compliments-are-free-so-give-away-as-many-as-you-can/

======
mathattack
It's obvious, but why don't we do it more?

When I was younger I would (snail) mail my favorite athletes with a self-
adressed stamped envelope (do these exist any more?) asking for an autograph,
and most would reply. Or they had people to reply.

As I got older, I would write my favorite authors, as the writer here did.
Again I would get a lot of responses.

An adage in customer service is "One angry customer generates twenty times the
PR as one good customer." If you are the one happy (raving happy?) the
creators are happy to hear from you. Most creators (deliberate word choice -
creators) are in it for more than just money. A lot of creation is about self-
fulfillment. But to be deeply appreciated... Ah!!!!

~~~
drungli
Thank you for sharing your perspective, although I have thought about such
things, never in the depth that you relate them here. I think it's because
most of us enjoy getting compliments, but we forget how much fun it is to give
them. Giving compliments can become a worthwhile practice in itself. The
rewards are plain. Delivering a well deserved compliment can defuse tension
and make it easier to resolve conflict. Those who receive our compliments feel
noticed and acknowledged.

